# Generosity



## ladynightshade (Apr 2, 2009)

A very sweet Kindle owner has sent me a skin, and its perfect!


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

And it's beautiful too.

Kindles owners are some of the nicest people! 

-sailor


----------



## ladynightshade (Apr 2, 2009)

she had complained it was too purple, while i LOVE purple so it balanced out perfectly!


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Very nice gesture!  I love KB too, so many friendly folks here.......  Enjoy that new skin


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Congratulations on your newly acquired skin.  I think it's very pretty.  I like the purple (I have purple too).


----------



## ladynightshade (Apr 2, 2009)

I agree with the gifter though, the skin does appear in photos to be much bluer than it actually is....


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Omg how nice of a gesture! I love purple 2, I have the RoH oberon in purple and a purple skin as well. Now if I can just figure out how to add some pics....your is gorgeous!


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Cool, very nice of the person.


----------



## kguthrie (Feb 23, 2009)

Very nice of them. As a guy I would have to avoid the purple too.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

We've got some very nice people on this board.

I thought that skin was blue...Hmm..I like purple.


----------



## LADennis (Apr 5, 2009)

Very pretty and a super nice gesture!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

We've got GREAT members!  Congrats on the great looking skin!

Betsy


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I want my next skin to be purple, or at least have purple in it.


----------

